# No Compass in 2013 Cruze LT?



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I think it can be turned on/off, but I'm not 100%


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Im not sure about it being turned on/off but in my 13 lt I have a compass. It was just there when I bought it

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Im not sure about it being turned on/off but in my 13 lt I have a compass. It was just there when I bought it
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Same.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Wirthy said:


> My brother bought a 2013 Cruze LT and claims there is no compass. I sent him a picture of the Driver Information Center (DIC) in my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS, showing the compass display in the lower right corner, but he says that area is blank on his DIC. Are there Cruze models that do no have a compass? Or is it possible for his compass to be turned off?


Hey Wirthy,

As general information: The compass is designed to operate for a certain number of miles or degrees of turn before needing a signal from the GPS satellites. The compass should automatically determine the signal. If the compass message reads ( --) then seeing a dealer about this is recommended. This is just so calibration can be done. 

I could check the VIN of your brother's 2013 Cruze and look at his build sheet to see if his vehicle is equipped with a compass. This will provide you with a more specific answer in regards to his question. Please PM me his VIN and I will get going on finding more info for your brother! Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

For the past few days, I have noticed that my compass reads (--). Is there a way to reset it on your own instead of taking it to the dealer?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> For the past few days, I have noticed that my compass reads (--). Is there a way to reset it on your own instead of taking it to the dealer?


Go to a parking lot and drive in the tightest circle you can while holding the steering wheel to the left stop. You want to turn counter clockwise. It takes a few complete circles. If this doesn't work it's possible the GPS receiver for the car has failed.


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Check the fuse box by your left knee. I pulled out my OnStar fuse (intentionally) and it made the compass disappear.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you so much  I hope this works...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Go to a parking lot and drive in the tightest circle you can while holding the steering wheel to the left stop. You want to turn counter clockwise. It takes a few complete circles.


I think that's for fluxgate/magnetic compasses. I believe the Cruze uses a GPS based compass that senses your GPS track to figure out the direction. I could see it failing in a bad location and/or "bad GPS day" (no visible satellites, or they're all in a line.)


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Driving in circles didn't work and I noticed my bluetooth isn't connecting either. If I pull the negative off the battery for a few minutes, I wonder if everything will reset.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

crauls1010 said:


> Driving in circles didn't work and I noticed my bluetooth isn't connecting either. If I pull the negative off the battery for a few minutes, I wonder if everything will reset.


Worth a shot. At this point it sounds like a deal module.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Good news! Disconnecting the battery fixed both issues


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

:goodjob:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When connecting that negative battery cable, positive is already cleaned grease and tight. Have to use both hands and hold it above the negative battery terminal and jam it down fast. This assures a quick connection to activate the power on reset for all those microcontrollers so they will run programs properly.


----------



## frenchie (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi all, just bought a 2011 cruze LTZ RS (in Canada) I was wondering if the thing of disconnecting battery in order to reset the compass is really a safe way to have the compass to work again ? I have the 2 line icon meaning I have to go to dealer (which I don't want) thanks


----------



## Zippy Cruze (Jul 6, 2021)

crauls1010 said:


> Good news! Disconnecting the battery fixed both issues


I pulled the OnStar fuse out for 30 seconds and put it back in and the compass, Bluetooth and OnStar all worked again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Zippy Cruze said:


> I pulled the OnStar fuse out for 30 seconds and put it back in and the compass, Bluetooth and OnStar all worked again.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

